# Sessions Lake 2/12/'05



## fishing addict (Mar 15, 2003)

Some of us are planning a mini-outing at Sessions Lake in Ionia County,February 12th.Weather permitting we will be ice fishing for Gills,Specs,& Walleyes.Starting at daybreak.For more info see the Sessions thread in the Ice Fishing forum.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

I'll be there, checked with the warden last night.  
Marroon Jimmy, I'll be there about 6 or so.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

I have to work the morning of the 12th!  Any possibility of going on the 19th? Steve (Garden Bay) said he could go on either day.
If the 12th is still the best day for everyone, I will be there in spirit.
Thanks,
DaveW


----------



## fishing addict (Mar 15, 2003)

Doesn't matter to me.12th,19th today,tomrrow,unless something unexpected comes up,I'll try to there.


----------



## Garden Bay (Jun 24, 2004)

DaveW731 said:


> I have to work the morning of the 12th!  Any possibility of going on the 19th? Steve (Garden Bay) said he could go on either day.
> If the 12th is still the best day for everyone, I will be there in spirit.
> Thanks,
> DaveW


Here is a idea...how about a back to back weekend outing? Maybe some can't go on the 12th but could on the 19th? My wife is taking a quilting class on the 12th so I'm going to be there with both my sons....but she loves to fish and she might want to go on the 19th. Fishing addict can make it any time, I am pretty sure I can make it both weekends,(Kush???) Dave W731 on the second weekend...so let's see what happens and how many people can make it on one weekend or the other.


----------



## fishing addict (Mar 15, 2003)

Orrrr.........

we could start fishing on the 12th and fish clear through to the 19th.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

For those of you who could make both weekends, you would be writing a new chapter in MS Outing history....the first Progressive Outing. Or, if you like FA's approach, the first Marathon Outing :lol: !
Anyway, I will plan on the 19th. I like the daybreak idea, as well. 
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

The 12th is all I got boys, I'll be in Chicago the 19th.


----------



## fishing addict (Mar 15, 2003)

Now,we need to pray to the Arctic Air GODS,for some more Alberta Clippers between now and then,so we have some safe ice.Or we may have to set shanty's up in our boats.
I,hate the idea of augering a hole in my hull to drop teardrops through.


----------



## SpartanAngler (Mar 11, 2003)

Im planning on being there early Sat. Morning like 5-6ish (Teal F150 with a Black Topper and State license plate.)


----------



## fishing addict (Mar 15, 2003)

I'll be in a gray Dakota with black topper,with Michigan-Sportsman.com, Fish,American Legion,DAV, & Ironworker's stickers on rear window.
My buddy who fishes there alot in the summer,give me some pointers where the 'eyes might be.
I'm not sure how early I'll be,but will try to be there by daybreak,if I can.


----------



## SpartanAngler (Mar 11, 2003)

Looks like I may get screwed and have to drive to Illinois for the "holiday" with the GF, Im gonna try my best to get onto the ice instead though.


----------



## fishing addict (Mar 15, 2003)

SpartanAngler said:


> Looks like I may get screwed and have to drive to Illinois for the "holiday" with the GF, Im gonna try my best to get onto the ice instead though.


"Hmmm"....
Tough choice;
sitting on a block of ice with a bunch of guys;
or getting screwed with a GF on Lovers day.

Sounds like you better be there,or "JODI" may be!

We'll be there on the 19th,also.


----------



## fishing addict (Mar 15, 2003)

Went to sessions for a couple hours today.
Ice is fine 8"-12" and firm today.
Will post more later,I've got to work BINGO at the legion poast,tonight.


----------



## fishing addict (Mar 15, 2003)

I wasn't there long,and had trouble marking anything on my vex.My buddy stayed all day,and caught one 9"-!0" perch,and lost another at the hole.He saw one nice bluegill landed by someone else.
Hope it's better tomorrow.Some of the local's said that they had done much better the day before,so maybe it was just an off day.
There has to be fish in that lake somewhere.


----------



## SpartanAngler (Mar 11, 2003)

Ill be there early the GF is coming home next weekend, so I weaseled out of goin there this weekend. I picked up my minnows tonight, I havent decided where I will go on the Lake yet but shouldnt be hard to find me. I left the shanty at home so I will be wearing cabellas camo and a Green MSU hat. Hope to see you guys there.


----------



## Garden Bay (Jun 24, 2004)

This is last minute but....Fishing addict, my 2 sons and I are stopping for breakfast if anyone wants to join us, please do. The restaurant is just north on M-66 off of M-43 on the east side of the road (M-66)_ I think it is called Terry's between 6:45-7:00._


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Sorry boys but I've had a wicked cold all week. I think I'm gonna sleep in and if I feel better head out in the late morning or early afternoon closer to home. I was looking forward to it, definately next time. Good luck!


----------



## Garden Bay (Jun 24, 2004)

GVSUKUSH said:


> Sorry boys but I've had a wicked cold all week. I think I'm gonna sleep in and if I feel better head out in the late morning or early afternoon closer to home. I was looking forward to it, definately next time. Good luck!


Cold all week Steve???? Might be after effects of a Super Bowl Party.:lol: That's too bad hope you get well soon.....


----------



## fishing addict (Mar 15, 2003)

We had a nice day for an outing.Garden Bay,his 2 son's,Sib,a buddy of mine,and I,fished till about noon.
Sib,got 3 nice spec's,and the largest one for the day.Garden Bay JR,got a gill,Cam,got 6or7 spec's & a gill, and I got 4 gills,& a spec.
There was a note on my truck from Spartan Angler,that he wasn't sure where we were,so he headed to Crystal.
We might do Jordan Lake instead,next Saturday.


----------



## SpartanAngler (Mar 11, 2003)

I Was there, I fished from around 5 till around 10:15, you guys got there a little late, There were a couple of groups that came on the Ice, and I was looking for kids to be with you guys, since you said you were bringing your sons, but maybe your sons are older than me  I ended up keeping 4 Crappie. One nice one just over 12." In the first Picture, all the way in the back, is where I was fishing, I dont know if that is me standing over the hole or someone else after I left, but that is where I was. Its alright Im sure we can do it again sometime. I might head back over there tomorrow morning, depends how I feel when I wake up at 4:30. 

SpartanAngler


----------



## Garden Bay (Jun 24, 2004)

Yep I brought my sons....but the oldest is 24 and the youngest is 18 and both quite good sized young men. Sorry we didn't get together, hopefully next time!


----------



## fishing addict (Mar 15, 2003)

...walked right by you.Were you the one with the lantern?My buddy in the first pic,was admiring your fish when he came out,about 1/2 hour before,G B,his son's and I got there.
Sib,had the shanty over by the point,but came over by us,shortly after you left.
Sorry we missed you,but glad you got some fish.
By the sounds of the weather prediction's,we may not be doing much more ice fishing around here.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Looks like you guys had a great day. Sorry I couldn't make it. Was thinking about you, while I was trapped in my office and seeing the beautiful sunshine!
I fished Lake Alliance on Sunday evening and REALLY thought about you, as the sleet started falling  Tom, thanks for making the effort to come out and say hi: was a pleasure to meet you. 
I don't think we need to worry about the ice next Saturday....a couple days of warm weather isn't going to make much difference in 10 inches of ice  
My problem will be how frequently I end up having to work on Saturday mornings.....hope it works out for everyone!
DaveW


----------



## fishing addict (Mar 15, 2003)

Just so everyone knows.....

We plan on meeting at Jordan Lake, Saturday the 19th,around daybreak,at the boat-launch.


----------

